# how long to float huron river



## emerson77 (Dec 19, 2009)

Anybody have an idea how long it takes to float the huron river from the launch at telegraph to labo park. Trying plan a run, just don't know if its a 2-3 hour trip or 4-5 hour trip. Hopefully some steelies stop me on the way. Thanks guys.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

There are many variables, water depth, wind, do you stop to fish? During the late summer smallmouth fishing with low water conditions it takes me 4 hours, Flatrock to I 75.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know how long it will take to float down, but it's a long ride back to Flatrock. No wake remember. I don't even like the slow drive, in my truck, from one to the other. Be careful too, cause there's a lot of shelf ice forming now and you don't want to bust it loose with your wake, then fight it all day. I fished 2 days ago and there were tons of slush coming down. I had to cast into the little pockets in the slush.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

I would dread having to motor back up to Flatrock, the last 1/4 mile could be REAL hard on an outboard. I spot one of my trucks at Ritter park, dump the boat off at home, back to Flatrock for the other truck, home fixing lunch in 20 mins. I rarely have to start my 5 hp.


----------



## emerson77 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about the ice. If I make it out there will be 2 of us, so we will put a truck at labo (in at telegraph out at labo) yeah that would be a heck of a ride back up. Iknow it has been slow but this will be the last time out with the boat so I would like to do that part of the river. The only way we will stop is if we get some bites. So hopefully we can stop a couple of times. But I will plan on about 4-5 hours. How bad is the ice it should'nt stop me from getting down the river should it? Any other helpful tips would be nice. Thanks


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

It's going to be very hard to take out at Labo. The bank is steep and rocky and it's a long up hill haul to the parking lot. I've never seen anyone pull a boat out at labo. I guess it could be done with a canoe. I would stop at the Rockwood Ramp, just before the I-75 bridge and pull out there. If you have a motor, you can go up to Fort Street and just motor back to the Rockwood Ramp. The ice shouldn't impede your drift yet.


----------



## emerson77 (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I have my parks messed up. I will be taking out at the ramp before 75. I got my boat in and out of there about 2 weeks ago. It was pretty muddy then, and I hope it did'nt get worse. The only way I got it out was with 4 wheel drive. Anybody been having any luck out there. Don't have to give up holes a simple yes or no will do.I am hoping to get out before x-mas but we'll see.Thanks again steelman


----------



## emerson77 (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry thanks again steelmon


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

No problem Emerson. I will just say that I've had my best luck down in Rockwood this year. I've never had much luck at Labo though. It's really a little weird, because there is some good bottom and nice holes in that park. I've fished it really hard over the years and it's always been very spotty. You aren't missing anything by stopping short of there [IMO]. I would go around the bend toward Fort Street though, then back to the ramp to pull out. 

There is shelf ice at that little Rockwood Ramp, but I saw a guy launch there a few days ago by himself. There is a big tree right next to that ramp that kills the current and allows ice to form. I would like to see that tree cut out of there. It's a double edge sword, because the lack of current makes it easy to launch, when it's warm, but causes ice problems when it gets cold.


----------

